# Annoying condescending employees at work.



## ThatQuietGirl02 (Jan 14, 2014)

I recently started a low wage job working at a security post. I check in truck drivers. The work itself isn't difficult but there is a lot of stuff to learn and it takes time to get it all down. I graduated college with my degree and unfortunately there are no jobs available that relate to my major. So I was forced to take this job which is maybe a step up from working fast food. They basically hire anyone that breaths. 

Anyway the two women who have been there for YEARS and that I have to learn from are awful. One of them is in her late 40's and the other is in her 50's and it is obvious that they have very low or no skills in training or how to be professional in a work environment. They are extremely impatient and will have temper outbursts on the nearest target, usually me. 

I first witnessed a temper outburst on my second day there, I was in the shack alone and the phone rang. I wasn't familiar with the process on how to answer the phone yet so I decided to let one of the other women answer it. The coworker comes in and answers the phone and while talking to whoever it is on the phone somehow accidentally knocks over and breaks the coffee pot causing a huge mess of coffee and shattered glass on the floor. The other woman comes in and is like "What happened?" and the woman who answered the phone makes a snarky comment in the most immature tone of voice you can imagine and says "I broke the coffee pot because SOME PEOPLE don't know how to answer a phone.". 

These two women are suppose to be my supervisors but they have the professionalism level of 12 year olds. From my understanding they really haven't done much with their lives besides having kids and have stayed with this job that pays 7 dollars an hour with no promotion or raise opportunities. I can't imagine why but they have been working there for 10+years. 

Anyways these women are driving me nuts because they are constantly nick picking and are extremely impatient with me asking them questions. I guess they just expect me to know everything within a few days. Today I asked one of the woman her opinion on how she thinks I am doing and she answers "Eh...So-so..you still ask a lot of questions".This almost pushed me to throwing the towel in and just quitting. Like really? I guess I shouldn't ask questions and just wing everything and take the risk of messing stuff up.

The main thing that bugs me is that they get frustrated and make me feel as though I am stupid. I tend to take things too personally but is hard when the only two women you work with that are suppose to be your supervisors are acting like your are stupid.

I have seriously worked with 19-20 year olds with more professionalism and patients than these two. I am 28 by the way. XD I am actively applying to other jobs that would be a better opportunity for me and trying to stick this place out only until I can find something better but it can be so frustrating sometimes. 

Just had to vent. :crying:


----------



## Todd124 (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm also someone who takes things personally, so I do get where you're coming from. 
My managers are similar people to your co-workers, I've cried at work in front of them due to their behaviour and how they talk down to me. 

The thing is, the longer you work there the less willing you are to take ****. 
What I've been doing and what my advice is to you is to put them in their place, you don't need to swear or be disrespectful to do it though. 
When she said "I broke the coffee pot because SOME PEOPLE don't know how to answer a phone.". your reply should have been "If I had been taught the correct procedure for answering the phone, then this wouldn't have happened." 

Earlier today my manager was whinging how I did something earlier than I was supposed too, I simply said to her "Well, if (the other manager) did his job a bit quicker then I wouldn't have to do his work for him too." She backed off when I said that, as I was right. She even laughed as my exact words were "Dilly-dallying". 

Try not to let it get to you, it's hard sometimes but you need to show them you have a back-bone otherwise they'll walk over you.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Yes,the thing that annoys me about a lot of those low wage jobs is just because you're working there,the managers assume you must have half a brain like they do...


----------



## ThatQuietGirl02 (Jan 14, 2014)

Todd124 said:


> Try not to let it get to you, it's hard sometimes but you need to show them you have a back-bone otherwise they'll walk over you.


I agree but it is difficult because they are literally the ONLY TWO people who I work with all day. There are no other coworkers that I can go to for support. I feel like standing up for myself would be easier If I wasn't the only one. It is like me against these two winches.

Also it is hard because I am still new and don't know everything so they can get away with snapping at me about certain things because I am not entirely sure if they are in the right or wrong yet.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Try not to take it personally, they probably try to put other people down to feel better about themselves because they're not happy.


----------



## Todd124 (Aug 31, 2015)

ThatQuietGirl02 said:


> I agree but it is difficult because they are literally the ONLY TWO people who I work with all day. There are no other coworkers that I can go to for support. I feel like standing up for myself would be easier If I wasn't the only one. It is like me against these two winches.
> 
> Also it is hard because I am still new and don't know everything so they can get away with snapping at me about certain things because I am not entirely sure if they are in the right or wrong yet.


I'm also the only worker under my managers, it's like looking in a mirror!
I can understand it must be difficult, I'd say go to management about it but it could make the situation worse.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I honestly don't see how you guys work. Especially in situations like these. So brave. I would honestly have a nervous breakdown or severe panic attack.


----------



## ThatQuietGirl02 (Jan 14, 2014)

Todd124 said:


> I'm also the only worker under my managers, it's like looking in a mirror!
> I can understand it must be difficult, I'd say go to management about it but it could make the situation worse.


I actually did make a phone call to the manager asking about if there is anywhere I could be transferred and unfortunately there isn't anywhere at the moment. The best I can hope for right now is being able to tough it out and deal with it until something better comes along.

He asked me if there was something that he could do to fix the situation but really I didn't know what to tell him. I mean I told him that they were condescending and hard to work with but I don't think there is really much that can be done about that. Because it is all passive aggressive BS, they arn't exactly getting in my face and saying "You are freaking stupid!".

As a side note, my first day there the women talked horrible about this one girl who transferred, they made it sound like she was trash. I contacted someone who now works with her and they said that they get along fine with her. It just kind of made me wonder more about the two women I work with. :crying:


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

I used to have a manager who was like this. The manager above him was similar but he was worse. He screamed at women calling them "stupid" and made them cry. I was warned about this when I first went there so I was prepared. This kind of people look for punching bags. They start with exploring whether you will take their insults. It starts light and then it escalates. Because Ive interacted closely with abusive people before I could recognise these discreet signs. I knew I had to assert my boundaries or Id have a teririble time there. I managed to assert them by being sarcastic in reply to his condescending comments. He was embarrassed because other people could hear them (was an open setting) and stopped. This kind of people are the biggest cowards deep inside. Dont be afraid of them, feel free to speak up, they cant do anything to you.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

This may not help much but this is the kind of thing that seems like a big deal now but you probably won't even remember it in a couple of years.

It's basically just spilled coffee. Don't spend too much time thinking about it. It's an opportunity to learn how to get along with people. Now you know that if you're the closest one to the phone you should probably answer it. 

Look. Some people are just *******s but they'll probably be more tolerable if you learn the kinds of things that set them off.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I can relate to this to a degree. My office manager is a woman in her early fifties. Honestly, in my fourteen year working career to date, I have never worked with anyone who has been more pedantic or condescending towards me as she is. It's funny how she never has this attitude with anyone else in the office. Just me&#8230;

I've had numerous 'under hand' insults thrown towards me when I've asked for help on something. Only a few weeks ago I had to ask her help to invoice something and credit it as there was a mistake. Invoicing is something our accounts do and I've never once done this or been shown how to do it. Despite this, the usual rumbles of "_You should know this by now&#8230; How long have you been here?_" she huffs in front of everyone in the office&#8230;. Sorry, but my crystal ball clearly isn't working today. :roll

There's been plenty of situations where I could say one thing and she will say completely the opposite. Then there's situations where I'll say something and she'll still look at me after finishing that sentance and you can literally hear her mind's cog's clicking. Shortly later, as regular as clockwork, she'll be twisting my words or telling me that what I've just said is wrong in some way. I can never have the final word. Ever.

For several months I've been dropping hints about getting a transfer downstairs to our warehouse where I can still do my job there (it would actually be more efficient for me), but no luck so far. I just need to get away from her&#8230;


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

I know you can get bad coworkers anywhere, but I feel like low/minimum wage jobs are the worst. Often you have a mix of either immature, uneducated idiots or cranky old farts who are only there because they can't find anything better and are resentful about it. I remember my first ever job when I was 17 at a discount department store, you had either immature, stupid teens or cranky old ladies. It sucks when they are condescending, rude or unhelpful, but just keep in mind that you are better than them. 

I have been on this forum for years and the intelligence of people here really is above average or better. All of us here have the opportunity to succeed in life and that includes rising above crappy minimum wage jobs with stupid coworkers. Just think of where you could be in the future and remember that those people you work with probably never will rise out of that station in life. You are better than them and so don't let them get to you.


----------



## ThatQuietGirl02 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hayman said:


> "_You should know this by now&#8230; How long have you been here?_" she huffs in front of everyone in the office&#8230;. Sorry, but my crystal ball clearly isn't working today. :roll


I hate these snarky remarks the most. Because there is no helpful purpose for saying it other than venting frustration in an unprofessional manner. Like you are just standing there thinking "Yea yea, can you please just answer the question?". I really hate people who take out their personal frustration on others who are seeking their help but there are SO many individuals like this. :serious:


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> I honestly don't see how you guys work. Especially in situations like these. So brave. I would honestly have a nervous breakdown or severe panic attack.


Same, reading stories like these just makes me want to work even less.


----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

I know how that is...kind of the opposite of your problem, but there's a girl I work with that's jealous of me because I got the full-time position and she didn't, so it gives me a tiny bit of a leadership role. (How was she going to do that anyway? She's in college.) Anyway, she's taken to bossing people around, including me, and obviously I'm not having it. I would have lashed out at her already, but I value having a strong team that actually gets along. So I'm forced to be nice and pretend I like her even though she is just so f**king rude. I'm hoping "kill them with kindness" actually works, even if I have to put my foot down every now and then. 

Another thing...she's only a year younger than me but acts 12. All she talks about is how obsessed she is with Disney and how much she loves Teen Wolf and ohmygod One Direction let me tell you about all my friends' drama!!!! It's obnoxious. 

There's a very fine line between cursing her out and letting it slide.


----------



## ThatQuietGirl02 (Jan 14, 2014)

Luckily I have my own little shack across the street from theirs meant for one person so I don't have to be face to face with these women all day (otherwise I probably would have quit already). But I do have to see them a fairly good portion of the day because I have to help them and seek their advice occasionally. It is crazy how I have just been there barely a week and already I get this undertone doom and gloom feeling at the thought of having to go into their shack for whatever reason. I have worked various jobs in the past with many different people and for me to get this type of feeling from just having to be around these two individuals sets off alarm bells that obviously something isn't right. 

I also find it kind of strange that these women have been working at this same location for 10+ years and haven't made any friends with any other female workers in the building. I see men occasionally hanging out in their shack but I have never seen a woman. 

I entered this job with such a positive personality and I was so nice to these two ladies but they are just so extremely condescending, passive aggressive, and irritable. I don't think they have ever been taught right from wrong in a workplace environment and what is appropriate. It is a no wonder they have been at this truck stop security post for so long. You don't really need people skills for it.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

ThatQuietGirl02 said:


> I recently started a low wage job working at a security post. I check in truck drivers. The work itself isn't difficult but there is a lot of stuff to learn and it takes time to get it all down. I graduated college with my degree and unfortunately there are no jobs available that relate to my major. So I was forced to take this job which is maybe a step up from working fast food. They basically hire anyone that breaths.
> 
> Anyway the two women who have been there for YEARS and that I have to learn from are awful. One of them is in her late 40's and the other is in her 50's and it is obvious that they have very low or no skills in training or how to be professional in a work environment. They are extremely impatient and will have temper outbursts on the nearest target, usually me.
> 
> ...


I can kinda relate to your situation. I just started working at a grocery store. I really hate it when the floor managers don't include the details of a certain task. They assume I already know it, but I'm a cautious person so I always make sure to get the details of what I'm exactly supposed to do. I also feel that bosses feel as if I ask too many questions as well. Every time I'm insulted or embarrassed at work, I can feel the rage boiling in my body. My entire body is like a searing hot flame. However, I just try to channel the rage into efficient productivity at work.


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah bored co-workers like these two women you described are the worst kind of co-workers. I'm sorry you have to put up with this. Try not to let it get to you


----------



## ThatQuietGirl02 (Jan 14, 2014)

I decided that this isn't something that is worth dealing with everyday. I plan on putting in my two weeks notice on Monday and after taking sometime to cool down, I'll start looking for a new job. Sigh... Feeling kind of sad and depressed.  Hopefully things will turn out better.


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

How'd it go today? I hope whatever decision you make you're able to find the peace of mind you deserve


----------



## Venomwave (Sep 7, 2014)

ThatQuietGirl02 said:


> I recently started a low wage job working at a security post. I check in truck drivers. The work itself isn't difficult but there is a lot of stuff to learn and it takes time to get it all down. I graduated college with my degree and unfortunately there are no jobs available that relate to my major. So I was forced to take this job which is maybe a step up from working fast food. They basically hire anyone that breaths.
> 
> Anyway the two women who have been there for YEARS and that I have to learn from are awful. One of them is in her late 40's and the other is in her 50's and it is obvious that they have very low or no skills in training or how to be professional in a work environment. They are extremely impatient and will have temper outbursts on the nearest target, usually me.
> 
> ...


Hey QuietGirl, despite having to deal with condescending employees, it's commendable that you chose this kind of job even though you have a degree. I too recently found a job as a security officer where I work in a hospital which if I recall is where you also started working. I also have to deal with annoying condescending employees who treat me like I'm an idiot and I'm also pretty much a loner there. I also have a degree but was forced to find a job in this industry due to the bad economy so you're not the only one. All the best with your job. If you need to talk to me you are welcome to do so anytime.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> I honestly don't see how you guys work. Especially in situations like these. So brave. I would honestly have a nervous breakdown or severe panic attack.


Same here.
Well, I probably wouldn't have a panic attack but I surely couldn't work for **** in such a situation, I would always **** up, no matter what.
Don't get me started about working under pressure, just as bad for me.
Yeah, people say "don't let it get to your head" but what the **** do they know about what's going on in my head? Nothing do they know, they just think life is some kind of stupid fantasy game where you only have to think about a bag of money and POOF, it's there.
Some people are just lucky to be born with a brain that's wired well. Some people's brain isn't.


----------

